# English test



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Started filling our PR forms in, and came across the English test, do we have to sit this test even though we are both native English ? if so, have to book it today, £110  its the IELTS test ??


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

finestrat said:


> Started filling our PR forms in, and came across the English test, do we have to sit this test even though we are both native English ? if so, have to book it today, £110  its the IELTS test ??


 Unfortunately so!!


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

that all seems a bit silly!


----------



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes.. seeing as were both British... my wifes Scottish, so she may fail :boxing: but seriously it seems a bit daft.. have to do it though, now getting through to book the test.. thats a different story.. being trying for ages.. LOL..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

finestrat said:


> Started filling our PR forms in, and came across the English test, do we have to sit this test even though we are both native English ? if so, have to book it today, £110  its the IELTS test ??


Yes you do. There are virtually no exceptions. Because you state you can speak, read and write good standard English doesn't necessarily make it so.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes you do. There are virtually no exceptions. Because you state you can speak, read and write good standard English doesn't necessarily make it so.


This is such a crazy system. What if you are moving to Quebec, do they test your french?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> This is such a crazy system. What if you are moving to Quebec, do they test your french?


I suspect the answer is yes.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

JimJams said:


> This is such a crazy system. What if you are moving to Quebec, do they test your french?


Yes they do, I had friends who worked in QC on TWP's then applied for PR. To get the Quebec approval they were put through a french language interview.

Unfortunately, there appear to have been quite a lot of folks circumnavigating the language abilities criteria so now everyone has to do the tests. 

The only exception I know of is provincial nominees who are already working within Canada. For provincial nominees proving language skills is not needed as part of the application package (although some visa offices outside of Canada are insisting on IELTS tests from provincial nominees applying for PR there).


----------

